# What do you hate about your yard?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone that has followed me the past few seasons will know I've had all types of issues with the storm drain in front of my house. The thing is a nightmare, I've considered digging it all up and putting down some landscaping, or flagstone. I'm also a procrastinator and still haven't done a single thing... lol..










Please share what you hate about your lawn!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I hate all the shade issues from trees killing my Bermuda. I'll share pics later.


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

+1

My rear yard is on a southern aspect and every winter there is a part of my bermuda that only gets about an hour or two of full sunlight. Drives me insane!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is a really great thread. My name is John, and I too have some shaded bermuda. :lol:

No, seriously - it's easy to talk about the things that are going well for us, but looking forward to hearing from people who may suffer from some of the same problems I have.

My official response to the question will follow.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I had been holding off with the pics of my grass for a reason.  But this is as good as time as ever I guess.

Hello my name is Mark. This is the first season I've cut my Bermuda below 3" (I'm at 7/8" now), and I have shade issues, drainage issues, and smoothness issues.

This pic is facing due east. The shade I can't do anything about, is what it is. The grass up by the house does green up and fill in. Since I'm going low this year I'm hoping that it will fill in sooner than before (July). I've never cut this low before so I had no idea how uneven the ground was. Probably won't be able to start leveling out until next year. The yard on the south side of the sidewalk is a solid 2" above the sidewalk. I'm assuming the best way to fix that is just pull the grass back (1-2 feet), dig out some dirt, and put the grass back. My plan was to do this once the grass is in high gear to speed up recovery.



The back has shade issues (from fences) and is very thin. Some is bare dirt due to all the thatch I pulled up this year. I'm calling this my starting over year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I hate how my lawn isn't perfectly smooth and flat. In the front yard, I have these areas by the sidewalk and driveway that slope too severely to get an even cut. I've fixed some of that this year to a certain extent but won't know for sure until it all greens up and I start mowing.

My west lawn, next to the garage, has a severe slope which I've been working on too that can cause issues while mowing.

The backyard isn't too bad except for some minor undulations that can hopefully be fixed overtime.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I hate that I have sahara bermuda in the back, and unknown bermuda/SA mix in the front. Looking forward to a summer reno, that will involve some zoysia up front, and either zoysia or maybe a fine blade bermuda in the back.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

My hill, I hate my hill. I can't do anything about it, my greens mower won't work on it and its a HUGE part of my yard.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Two things....

The swale that runs through the backyard. The drainage that I installed last year is sure to help some but its still not great. I am hoping that aeration and sand will also allow the water to penetrate the soil better there. I have used soap but not on any regular basis. I know some of you are trying the wetting agents  but that a little "next level" for me right now.



My front hill. I am planning on removing the tree at some point to make mowing with the TruCut easier, which will be nice, but there are other issues like leveling and getting the top edge enough water for good growth.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

It's too big! This is 1/3 of my front yard.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Coach8 said:


> It's too big! This is 1/3 of my front yard.


I'd gladly trade you. Mine is too small!


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> > It's too big! This is 1/3 of my front yard.
> ...


I thought I wanted this big of a yard too, but at 2 hours or so just to mow (not including edging) the front yard it wears on you in the summer doing it 4-5 days a week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

#1 - The Ditch. I live next to a county road with no curb and gutter, so proper drainage relies on this earthen ditch. It is effective, but a PITA to mow. I use my Honda push mower and a bunch of cuss words to maintain this section of the yard.

​
#2 - The North Face. Those of us who grow Bermuda in the northern hemisphere learn quickly how difficult it is to grow along the north side of any structure. It just doesn't get enough sunlight.

​
I poured a sidewalk and landscaped all along the north side of my house to combat the shade, but landscaping the area above (next to the fence) would disrupt the drainage of my back yard.

​


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

That's a pretty awesome looking landscape/sidewalk jobby you got there.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

I hate dallisgrass, I have it all over the place, I kill it in the winter and then it leaves dirt spots all over the yard. This year is the back yard section in the pics. There is a lot of bermuda in there and I hope it will take over and look good, but is looks terrible now.







And the size, my total yard is 33,100sqft, it slops bad after the play ground.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

MSMA. Knocks out Dallis grass like a champ!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Live on an acre and have 30k sq ft to maintain. Mowing is the fun part but edging and weed eating is really a chore!! Oh and the nutsedge I have in my flowerbeds!! Arrrrrrgggghhh


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> Live on an acre and have 30k sq ft to maintain. Mowing is the fun part but edging and weed eating is really a chore!! Oh and the nutsedge I have in my flowerbeds!! Arrrrrrgggghhh


I don't know what it is about nutsedge in flowerbeds, but I noticed some yesterday - in both mine and my neighbor's!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I took this picture yesterday. I hate this corner of my lawn. Its one of the main feeds of runoff from the street behind me into the storm drain. It's still soaking wet from last weekends rainfall. With more rain last night, and later today, this will be a mess for the foreseeable future.


----------



## T-Roy Jenkins (Apr 24, 2017)

My yard is a mess. I moved in at the end of the growing season last year and am just starting to try fixing it up. 1/3 of the way through my back yard is a berm for the water runoff. The person we bought the place from put a sweet shed in (in the middle of the yard)...that just adds to the shade/thin Bermuda issues. The shed also blocks 3/4 of the watering area for 2 of the 5 sprinkler heads watering the back yard. It's a work in progress and I'm just learning how to take care of Bermuda. Where I'm from, it's a weed.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I took this picture yesterday. I hate this corner of my lawn. Its one of the main feeds of runoff from the street behind me into the storm drain. It's still soaking wet from last weekends rainfall. With more rain last night, and later today, this will be a mess for the foreseeable future.


I feel your pain Red!!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

The awkward hill....and tifway 419 after spring (brown underneath ...easy to get a scalp look).

Nuked, ready for zeon.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Calcareous clay soil...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF, Spammage.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Welcome to TLF, Spammage.


+1 you're a hard man to track down


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

J_nick said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TLF, Spammage.
> ...


Not hard enough apparently... :lol:

Thanks all!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My st Augustine is taking too long to take over the whole lawn. Another thing after the home was built they left all kinds of rocks in the soil.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Too many obstacles





Power station and security light pole right by each other. Cable box/phone box/mail box all in close proximity. Fun to mow around and pain to get runs started with.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Fun to mow around and pain to get runs started with.


I typically try to avoid anything that gets me started with the runs.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > Fun to mow around and pain to get runs started with.
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > southernguy311 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Under the "wishing well" is a sewer cap. (Not very wishful). Always have to mow around it and it has made it difficult to level around it.

Oh, and the dogs and cats that enjoy pooping and peeing in my yard...


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

1. I hate how small my yard is. I can use a push reel and be done with the front in 15 mins (I have 2 young kids so lawn work is my time away lol)

2. I hate the bumpiness and slopes

3. I hate that the backyard was graded so poorly that within minutes of rain, I have standing water.

4. I hate that I'm still finding large stones, and entire bricks in my yard.

5. I hate that I put in a lot of time and research to have a 1/2 decent yard and then a sewer pipe busted. The builder fixed the pipe but it required digging

6. I hate obstacles (sewer cap, irrigation valve box, water meter, fire hydrant, mail box next to tree [too close for a mower])


----------

